# Pick the best CAO cigar



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Of the 5,876 CAO cigars that exist, which one is your favorite? 8)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to go with the Double Maduro.

My Dolores... :banana:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Italia.... baby!


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

I love the Black!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocketman248 said:


> I love the Black!


OHhhh........ the way I love my women, coffee and cigars..... HOT AND BLACK!!!!!!!!! WOoohooO!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I can smoke the Criollo.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I've only had the Gold..but I thought it was a great little cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ya know....  I really like 7 of those above,,,,, 

but it only let me vote once..... poor basiterd that I am....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

he L'Anniversaire Cameroon is by far the best. If you haven't tried it, get it now.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm with you on that, Ant'ny.

t


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

The only one that I can't stand is the MX2-like sucking on a pepper bottle. Sorry for not listing the Odyssey and others like it, you can't have an infinite list.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Anton said:


> he L'Anniversaire Cameroon is by far the best. If you haven't tried it, get it now.


Hmmm.. I guess I'll have to give those another try. The one I had had a too easy draw, bad burn and little to no flavor.


----------



## Sammi (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the Brazilia.

Sammi


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I voted Mx2, but I also like the Criollo.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:bawling: :bawling: I haven't tried any of these yet. :lol: :lol: :lol: Although I've heard way good things about the gold.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Smoked a CAO black a few days ago-pretty good flavor, reminded me in some ways of a Puros Indios with a slight spice to it, but not overly so. I'd still maintain that the Italia is the better cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

MaduroScotty said:


> Smoked a CAO black a few days ago-pretty good flavor, reminded me in some ways of a Puros Indios with a slight spice to it, but not overly so. I'd still maintain that the Italia is the better cigar.


I agree...


----------



## gvenlet (Jun 1, 2006)

Love the Braziliz's especially the fat ring guages


----------



## gvenlet (Jun 1, 2006)

^^^^^
Brazilia's....stupid fat fingers!


----------



## gvenlet (Jun 1, 2006)

^^^^^
Brazilia's....stupid fat fingers!


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

i really like the italias, been wanting to try a soprano, but none of the shops around me carries them.

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> i really like the italias, been wanting to try a soprano, but none of the shops around me carries them.
> 
> Scott


PM me your address..... I can help. :smile:


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

hey cycle thanks for the soprano and all the other smokes and the "extras". been wanting to try a few of those that you sent. but now that i have your addy i will get you back.

Scott :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> hey cycle thanks for the soprano and all the other smokes and the "extras". been wanting to try a few of those that you sent. but now that i have your addy i will get you back.
> 
> Scott :lol:


 No return fire needed.

Glad they found a home! :smile: Enjoy.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Michael, Which of the CAO's are the milder ones? :lol: A couple of suggestions would be a good thing as I haven't seen any up here :roll: , and I will have to go down to Salt Lake, to the Tinderbox there for any kinda selection...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Hey Michael, Which of the CAO's are the milder ones? :lol: A couple of suggestions would be a good thing as I haven't seen any up here :roll: , and I will have to go down to Salt Lake, to the Tinderbox there for any kinda selection...


You know.... I don't know.... Utt-oh,,,, I don't know something....

The Italia is pretty creamy, so I don't think it ia near as strong as the CX2s. I think the Aniversery (I think it is called) is med smoke camaroon...

Stan De Taxman should be able to address this way better than I.

PING - STAN! You out there lurking around?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Unless it's mild enough to drop a pony in it's tracks, I don't think Stan would even look at em. :shock: That's OK, I'll nose around on the internet, and see what I can find. Thanks CM!!!


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

hey cycle what are the two unbanded churchills??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> hey cycle what are the two unbanded churchills??


it's a secret, until you smokeone and give a simple review.... like... do you like it or not..... then I'll unvail. :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Unless it's mild enough to drop a pony in it's tracks, I don't think Stan would even look at em. :shock: That's OK, I'll nose around on the internet, and see what I can find. Thanks CM!!!


Stan KNOWS cigars. The guy has tought me tunz! I am his grasshopper. He is my... popper of corn. ahhaha

Really, he works at the Jazz Bar/Famous Cigars, so he'll know all about the CAO's and any other smoke you have questions on.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Michael, according to three reviews I've read, The CAO Gold Corona would be the mild to med. champ in the line-up. 8) Thanks again bud.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Michael, according to three reviews I've read, The CAO Gold Corona would be the mild to med. champ in the line-up. 8) Thanks again bud.


I'm not sure I have even seen those... They sound good!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Mild - Medium Creamy, and nutty.

http://www.cvmcigars.com/pc-234-39-cao- ... a-nat.aspx

http://secure.thompsoncigar.com/CAO_Gold.asp

http://www.cigarhumidors-online.com/dis ... corona.htm

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=28

Looks like a winner Michael. Wadda ya tink, my man???
8) 8) 8) :rotfl: :banana: 
Seven sizes, Corona, Corona Gorda, Double Corona, Churchill, Karat, Rubusto, and Torpedo.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Mild - Medium Creamy, and nutty.
> 
> http://www.cvmcigars.com/pc-234-39-cao- ... a-nat.aspx
> 
> ...


I think I am a geek..... I *HAVE HAD *these before. Just had to see that band. It smoked and burned nice, but I wasn't into the flavor. I don't really like the mild smokes very often now.... my buds must be damaged or something. I guess like Stan said, "Grasshoper, our taste buds evolve though our smoking life."

I really enjoy a thick creamy flavor. (Not the strong puppies Stan enjoys)..... So I tend to enjoy the Italia, Saprano, CX2......

So this is a stick I would smoke again if offered, but not one I would buy again. I'd reach for something else... Does that make sense?

But it could be someone elses favorite! Giver a shot and let us know what you find...... pretty please...... 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

My can do this, okee dokee.


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

ok i will check one out tonight and put up my thoughts on it tomorrow. is there a post that you have going for this taste test??

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> ok i will check one out tonight and put up my thoughts on it tomorrow. is there a post that you have going for this taste test??
> 
> Scott


No.... didn't really look at it like that.... but I guess I could have. Just really wanted to see what you thought of them as I was sending the other sticks.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not surprised to see the Italias doing well thus far. I am surprised at seeing the MX2 tied with it at 4 a piece. You guys like pepper eh? :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

MaduroScotty said:


> I'm not surprised to see the Italias doing well thus far. I am surprised at seeing the MX2 tied with it at 4 a piece. You guys like pepper eh? :shock:


Yes, I like the Mx2 better than the Italia. I like the Brazilia better than the Italia.


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

well cycle i smoked one of those churchills last night. was quite smooth, and was a very good cigar. although about half way through started to tunnel a bit so i cut it off then relit it and it was fine from then on. would have to say i could enjoy a couple more of those, glkad you gave me 2

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice!

Well, I think this is one of the best "values" in the cigar world (at least mine) today.....

It is the "D" smoke of this review:

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 64&start=0

And check out the price:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=352306


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

well looks like when they come up again might have to put a bid in on them


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> well looks like when they come up again might have to put a bid in on them


Yea.... I think this is a case where they are pre-judged by the band. (Quite ugly band at that).... but it faired very well in all the taste tests.

*This chewy, well-filled handmade is another big winner resulting from the K. Hansotia/Carlos Torano collaboration. *

With those two names.... I though it would be a pretty nice smoke. A great smoke when you go to parties and want to share a good stick with everyone and not break your bank. Let's face it.... most people have no clue if it is a good or bad stoggie.... If they came get it lit and draw smoke... they always say.... "Oh Man!... THis is a GOOD cigar.... Thanks!"

Well, with these.... they are correct and you are not broke. Tasty. One of the testers even used the words.... "Cuban like...."


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

One of the testers even used the words.... "Cuban like...."

that was my first thought when i took the first couple draws

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> One of the testers even used the words.... "Cuban like...."
> 
> that was my first thought when i took the first couple draws
> 
> Scott


Nice avitar! Are you the one that makes those?


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah i have one other one besides that one in the picture. working on getting some more of some new designs i came up with.

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> yeah i have one other one besides that one in the picture. working on getting some more of some new designs i came up with.
> 
> Scott


Very cool.... I know the guys ( AND GALS)..... would enjoy some of those photos if you made a thread. Do you sell them?


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

well i haven't sold any of them yet, but that was my plan if i could get enough of them made.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

The Italia looks yummy!

t


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cute! 



timlw said:


> The Italia looks yummy!
> 
> t


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

nice pic.

hey cycle what was the other unbanded smoke that you sent me?? smoked it on friday and i thought it was very good. got the ash to stay well past half way. smoked it all the way down to the end. 

Thnaks,

Scott :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> nice pic.
> 
> hey cycle what was the other unbanded smoke that you sent me?? smoked it on friday and i thought it was very good. got the ash to stay well past half way. smoked it all the way down to the end.
> 
> ...


Was it Figurado shaped like "c" below?


----------



## TheScotchman (Jun 1, 2006)

yes it was, would like to add that it was an excellent cigar

Scott


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

TheScotchman said:


> yes it was, would like to add that it was an excellent cigar
> 
> Scott


That is my famous Camaugay 98 Corojo Figurados...... My go-to cigar!

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 64&start=0


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it also.....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> TheScotchman said:
> 
> 
> > yes it was, would like to add that it was an excellent cigar
> ...


is that what you put in my "care package"? The 2 unlabled smokes in the zip locks? If so, VERY NICE! I had one last night.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It was... it was.... 

I had one yesterday also.... 

 Yum!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll have to keep that one in mind for future purchases


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I know this has nothing to do with the thread.... but Anton.... did you see the X-men movie? I went Saturday and fell asleep twice....


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the Camaqueys. Thanks again to CM for turning us on to them.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I love the Camaqueys. Thanks again to CM for turning us on to them.


SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn it!!!!!!!! You are a very worthy BOTL! Now go smopke a Cuban and know you deserve it!


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, back to the CAOs, I've only tried the Criollo and didn't much care for it. That Italia does look tasty though.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I can only vote the CAO gold, I just finished one, and it was great.


----------

